# Table Saw Workstation



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

Based on plans from Woodsmith.

The biggest issue I had was lack of an outfeed table. Space is always a premium, so I wanted something small and mobile. Found these plans on Woodsmith, and it seemed like just what I was looking for. The outfeed support stands have gaps at the top that match the miter slots in the saw table. That way if the stands are folded up, you can still use a sled. Fully extended, the stands will support 8 ft long boards. The case has two shelves for sleds and jigs.

The plans are far more elaborate, offering fold up wings and infeed support. I have no need for those now, but it will be easy to add them on later if I need to.

If these plans look like something you're interested in, just keep in mind that the measurements are specific to the size of the saw. My case is several inches wider and longer than the dimensions listed in the plans - so make adjustments accordingly.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Love the sliding rail idea......*

Great way to conserve space and have two different length supports!
If that was your idea, kudos. If not, thanks for spreading the word. 

:vs_cool:


Are the bottom notches to clear the caster wheels?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks good, only comment I can make is perhaps have some kind of height adjustment on bottom of legs for uneven floors.


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

woodnthings said:


> Are the bottom notches to clear the caster wheels?


Yep!



FrankC said:


> Looks good, only comment I can make is perhaps have some kind of height adjustment on bottom of legs for uneven floors.


The outfeed runners are about 1/8" below the surface of the saw table. The adjustment knobs use 1/4-20 screws and the slots are 5/16, so there's a bit of up and down movement there as well.


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

Made a modification to the cart.

My garage floor is uneven, so at any given time there were usually only 3 casters touching the ground. Locking the casters didn't do much to prevent the cart from moving - and I didn't want to chase my table saw around while in use. OSHA would not approve. I was going to buy some floor locks, but they're expensive (about $100 for 4). 

I built up some plywood feet and added these stepdown casters. The legs are also braced underneath. Problem solved (for about $40).


----------



## SleepingTiger (Jun 16, 2015)

looks good


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

My outfeed table is two adjustable sawhorses with a piece of plywood laying across the sawhorses. It's cheap and easy to move if I need to. It doesn't look all that good but it works.


----------



## Drinkbeer (Mar 17, 2021)

some really fun stuff... first post after a few years of reading.. would anyone know if there is a standard height for table saws.. say.. base bottom to top (not including fence or safety items?.. I ask because in situations like this where you put effort into a cabinet and then change saws or have to replace.. you end up having to either scrap the piece and start over (fun but needless) or you can build it to accommodate for future changes in table saw heights.. Of course i already built my workbench and platform for my current old saw.. and already am planning for this thing to break down on me.. my current saw measures 11 1/8th from bottom of the platform to the top of saw deck.. 

sorry for the rant.. base question exists.. would all 10" table saws in a specific category be a specific height based on a standard or am I wishfullly thinking here..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Turned out nice but really needs a top..


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Drinkbeer said:


> some really fun stuff... first post after a few years of reading.. *would anyone know if there is a standard height for table saws*.. say.. base bottom to top (not including fence or safety items?.. I ask because in situations like this where you put effort into a cabinet and then change saws or have to replace.. you end up having to either scrap the piece and start over (fun but needless) or you can build it to accommodate for future changes in table saw heights.. Of course i already built my workbench and platform for my current old saw.. and already am planning for this thing to break down on me.. my current saw measures 11 1/8th from bottom of the platform to the top of saw deck..
> 
> sorry for the rant.. base question exists.. would all 10" table saws in a specific category *be a specific height based on a standard or am I wishfullly thinking here*..


I have never heard of a standard height myself after 50 years of owning them. Contractor and job site saws are all meant to sit on "something" whether it's the factory folding stand, or it's sawhorses with a scrap of plywood, or the steel legs that screw on or off, a shop built stand ... etc. So, If you make a DIY base on casters with a top or a shelf for the saw, make so you can add layers of plywood or other spacers to raise your existing saw up to be flush with the rest of the surround. DO NOT make it flush to start out OR you will end up remaking it IF your new saw is higher/taller than the old one.


----------

